# 2009 Grow Journal



## goneindawind (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so im back at it and heres wats been growing i got a sour diesel (harborside clone), mazar-i-shariff (freebies from seedbay said to have been brought over by a solider from afghanistan),godberry(mist of destruction seeds),auto ak47xauto nycdiesel(lowlife seeds),and a auto white russian(lowlife seeds) all these have been startd after in 2009 (i got the word from my po my medical marijuana recommendation was good on dec. 19) the sour diesel is already 6 weeks old and ready to flower but since the pigs took my hps when i was arrested so i had to wait til i got get monee together to get a new one but thnx to dem now im runnin a 400watter instead of a 250 so ill start posting pics soon:hubba:


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 9, 2009)

ok so here is the sour diesel at 1/12 she is around ten daze old here i used floranova grow at 2.5 tsp for 5 gallons and 1/4 tsp of florilous plus


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 9, 2009)

here she is next to the mazar on 1/27 at around 3 weeks kicked up flora nova to a tblespoon and 1/2 tsp of flora plus and a 1/4 tsp of sub culture


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 9, 2009)

here she is now at 6 weeks veg now im pumpin her with 6 tsps of flora nova nad 3/4 tsp of flora plus and 1/2 tsp of sub culture
oh yah and im vegging with two 24 watt t5s and a 26 watt 6500k cfl and the burnt leaves r from the cfl gets a lil too hot


----------



## 420benny (Feb 9, 2009)

Switchin over to 12/12 soon? I hope it doesn't go crazy once the stretch starts for ya! GREEN MOJO for you.


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 9, 2009)

i know wat u mean i had a white widow dat was around how manny daze this sourds harvest should b and it stretched crazy this sour shud acctually b taller but i supercropped her i pincehd her stalks all over


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 10, 2009)

ok so i sent her into flower today but there is a problem the 400 watter i got wont turn on well i mean it does the ballst hums but the light wont turn on i think wat happend was when i was tryin to plug it in with the timer i was having a hard time and it turnd on for a sec and went off cuz the damn timer wouldnt fit in the outlet so my question is wat will happen if i left the plant in the dark for 24 hrs. since the plant is at my moms and im doing house arrest at my grandmas i only get to go to my moms on the weekdaze for 3 hrs at a time to take care of my father


----------



## DutchMasterPuff (Feb 10, 2009)

wait about 15 minutes and try to turn it on again if u haven't already tried that.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 10, 2009)

24hrs of darkness will not harm the plant 

You have to get the light working quickly though 

eace:


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 10, 2009)

thnx hippy dats wat i was thinking but i deffintly got to get that ligh on today yesterday i had a lot to do i flushed i changed the room into a flower room again and i had to change the flush solution and start the bloom nute feed by the time i hung up the light and tryed to turn it on it was time for me to go 
also after studying my last hydro grow the white widow i relized something that i was doing wrong i was feed with flora nova bloom which has a high nitrogen level for bloom so i switched to jus flora bloom because it has 0 nitrogen so that being said here is how i feed her 6 tsp of flora bloom,1 tsp of flora plus, 1/2 tsp of sub culture, 3 tsp of hygrozyme, and last but not least M.O.A.B. (MOTHER OF ALL BLOOMS)it contains 1-52-34 and has b1 for ez flower transition i use the first week and the last two b4 flush i use 3/4 tsp and this is all in a 5 gallon bucket which i fill with around 4 gallons of water


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 11, 2009)

ok so after much runnin round and goin crazy i found out the damn bulb had broke so i went n got a new 1 from home depot for 20 bucks and put the broke 1 in the box and returned it to home depot haha i know but im really in a pinch rite now every dollar counts matter of fact im hurtin sooo bad every penny counts soo in around ten weeks ill have my hard work pay off sounds good to me hahaha


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 13, 2009)

ok i have a question do you go by the day u switch to 12/12 or when u start seeing flowers for how long it is bloom?


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 18, 2009)

ok here is an update shes is in 2nd week of flower after the first i was already seeing hairs i changed her nutes to 7 tsp of flora bloom,4 tsp of liquidkoolbloom,7 tsp of flora nectar, 1 tsp of floralious plus, 1 tsp of sub culture,and 3 tsp of hygrozyme


----------



## goneindawind (Feb 18, 2009)

final got pics to work haha in the last im showing where i supercropped at


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok the sour d is in its 4th week today i will b feeding her with 9 tsp. of gh flora bloom, 6 tsp of liquid kool bloom, 3 tsp of hygrozyme, 1 tsp of sub culture,8 tsp of flora nectar, and this will be the last week i feed 1 tsp of floralous plus because it contains 2 n which i wont be needing any more. I didnt do a third week one, but its all the same exept i add a tsp more of flora bloom and liquid karma every week til i reach limit. I also have a mazar that seems to be a hermi but im not sure yet it has pistols and wat looks like little balls also.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 2, 2009)

wow those plants are really sucking up the nutes.  

They look very healthy, cant wait to see some premie bud shots.  I love em' young!!!     lol


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 3, 2009)

these are jus for you lordhighlama these are from last week the 3rd week


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 3, 2009)

these are from this week the 4th week of flower


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 3, 2009)

looking good goneindawind!  

You've had some serious explosive growth over the last week.  Buds are filling in very nicely.  Head on over and check mine out, they are not to far behind yours!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 4, 2009)

I know what u mean iwas over lookin at the plants yesterday and the urge finally came over me to rub the shiny crystal covered leaves to see what the smell is like,(you already smell her without rubbing but i wanted to see what the buds smelled like) and guess wat it smelled straight up like pink starburst made me wanna eat the whole plant hahaha.


----------



## kushman44 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks good man!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words heres a lil love returned. IM SORRY THESE WERE 3.5 weeks in not 4.5 enjoy.


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

wow. great job!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 5, 2009)

wow, looking good! how long do you think you will let them flower for?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 5, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> wow, looking good! how long do you think you will let them flower for?


Thanks, Im thinkin any where from 75 to 80 daze but well see how the triches develop first.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 7, 2009)

ok so those pics were from 3.5 weeks in not 4.5. i was checking the plants out yesterday and found a couple hermi flowers on it i pulles them off havent seen any new ones. i heard that the original sour d cut tdoes this and that the pollen is never real even viable, i think it was from me stressing it out from pulling off a few leaves the white widow also did this around the same time when i trimmed its inners loose buds and leaves. imho the temp ppm humidty and ph are perfect temp is 75-80 with lights on and 65-70 lights off the ph 5.5-6.2 the humidty is 40-35 with lights on and 40-55 lights off the ppm is between 900-1100 right now.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 11, 2009)

ok heres an update on the D its got 4 full weeks done and is in its 5th week the nute feed is as follows 10 tsp of flora bloom, 7 tsp of liquid kool bloom, 1 tsp sub culture, 6 tsp of flora nectar, and 3 tsp of hygrozyme. I also added two 10% reptigrow 26 watt uvb bulbs to the grow which will be running 6 hours in the 12 hour cycle. sorry for the pics i tryed to get em with the light off but was a lil to slow maybe tomorrow tho.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 11, 2009)

that's one fine looking lady, she's really starting to pack on the weight now!!!


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

yea there some tasty looking buds!
mine are about 4/5 weeks in aswell!
take a look!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 17, 2009)

here the update shefinished her 5th week and is in the 6th im glad i didnt pull cuz she threw some nanars she hasnt even thrown any more she smells and looks sooo good


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2009)

man I'm glad you didn't pull either.  Those are looking mighty yummy!!!  Keep it up buddy...  :holysheep:


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 20, 2009)

was wondering whats the best place to get a really cheap cool tube but just the glass part?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 22, 2009)

ok i been posting alot of pics of the sour diesel but no pics of my other grows here are a few pics from my auto russian diesel (auto ak47xautoNYCdiesel) which has been very pollenated by an auto white russian (auto ak47xwhite widow). also threw in a pic of a couple mobboss (chemdawgDxtang tang) babies that i recently sprouted. and the last pic is 1 of my female pit shes a blue fawn tricolor shes like 5 months old.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

that looks like a sweet little pup you've got, what's her name?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 23, 2009)

thnx, but shes not really that sweet she fs up my male whos bout 3 yrs old now. Her names Privilege after hennessy privilege thats my fav drink.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 23, 2009)

lol, I figured you'd say something like that.  Especially since she's only 5 months.   

She just has such an innocent look about her.  It's all apart of her master plan I'm sure.  lol


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 23, 2009)

lol u got her down man. some of my fam says shes the spawn of satan. lol


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 23, 2009)

the autos looks good how long have they got left?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 23, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> the autos looks good how long have they got left?


thnx bro but its only one i tried three times to get a auto white russian female but i got three males in a row so i gave up. i think shes bout 8-10 weeks dont know for sure im just going by the color of the seeds shes making for me rite now. but i did check triches and theyre only clear still bearly any cloudy.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 24, 2009)

here she is i know the pics suck but it was the best i could do b4 my camera died. ill try to get some better ones


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 24, 2009)

mmmmmmmm
tasty buds!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

dang those look awesome
good job man


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 24, 2009)

thnx guys i was trying to check how u guys r coming along but damn sever is busy


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 24, 2009)

ok a couple better pics (i think) shes really starting to pack in the weight. the buds are rock hard which trips me cuz i got some sour d rite now im smoken on and its really fluffy compared to mine. the smell is just dope its got to b the best smellin bud ive ever growin.:hubba: :holysheep:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 24, 2009)

mmmm i want that haha


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

looking real nice GIDW!!!  The countdown is on now, lol... have you started checking trich's yet?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 25, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> looking real nice GIDW!!!  The countdown is on now, lol... have you started checking trich's yet?


thnx bro. haha i know wat u mean def. countin down i get off house arrest too like a couple weeks after im estimating chop:clap::yay::headbang:. nope still havent might tonite tho:watchplant:.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

It's always best to hold off checking trichs as long as you can, cause as soon as you do time sllloooowwwwssss way down!!!

House arrest huh, you get random tests with that?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 25, 2009)

watcha mean lama?


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know myself half the time, lol.

You talking about checking trichs?

You know that cheesy little microscope we have that we use to check and see if the trichs are clear, cloudy, or amber!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 25, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> It's always best to hold off checking trichs as long as you can, cause as soon as you do time sllloooowwwwssss way down!!!
> 
> House arrest huh, you get random tests with that?


yup i might hold off then ill prolly start checking once i start given her the high phos. stuff next week. yeah i was getn tested twice a month now its gunna start being once a month, but since i got my medical recommendation and the judge in my case allowed, my po cant do anything about dirties for the good green.


----------



## SCOTTY81 (Mar 25, 2009)

hi could ne1 pls give me some advice, im thinking of using a grow tent in my shed , how could i reduce ir heat , from chopppppp  thanks


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

SCOTTY81 said:
			
		

> hi could ne1 pls give me some advice, im thinking of using a grow tent in my shed , how could i reduce ir heat , from chopppppp thanks


 
Probably not the best place to ask this question Scotty81, might get better response if you posted in your own thread!!!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 25, 2009)

i really couldnt figure out wat you are even asking scooty sorry


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> i really couldnt figure out wat you are even asking scooty sorry


 
lol, I felt the same way until I saw his thread...

it all became clear after that...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39812


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 25, 2009)

> is there ne way of avoiding chopper


 wats dat part mean abot chopp or chopper that threw me off other then that i was gunna tell him to get a air cooled hood or ac.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 25, 2009)

LEO, law enforcement!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 25, 2009)

oooo the dirty bird i feel u


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

looking good,
not long to go yet!
ive cheaked my trichs, and i wish i didnt!
still cloudy but i have at least two weeks left.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 25, 2009)

sucks about being busted, hope it works out ok,
well at least you'll have some great dope soon!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 26, 2009)

yup i been fighting for 2 years now to use medical marijuana on probation and even tho it cost me time and monee it was worth it in the end. everything happens for a reason no matter if its bad or good.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

sounds like a real pain alright,so what do you do to pass the test.. not smoke?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 26, 2009)

nah bro i got my medical marijuana recommendation. ive had it for about 4 yrs now, so when i got sentenced i asked the judge to let me use marijuana instead of all the pills i was taking, he approved and told my probation officer that if my paper work from the doctor checked out then he would have to let me use the medicine which helps me best and thats marijuana imho. soo  according to my probation officer im 1 of a lucky few in my county to be able to use medical marijuana on probation even tho it took 2 years and a new case.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 26, 2009)

wow thats excellent work,
its about time for a change,


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

if u read prop 215 or sb 420 cant remember which it says that if probation denies your recommendation then u can take it before the judge and request it from him which he wont deny because he is not a doctor and wont challenge the credablity of one.fudge this im too high to type ill post it up from the asa website


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

I. Are you a medical marijuana patient in jail or under house arrest?

According to California Health and Safety Code § 11362.785 (SB 420):

       1. "Nothing in this article shall require any accommodation of any medical use of marijuana on the property or premises of any jail, correctional facility, or other type of penal institution in which prisoners reside or persons under arrest are detained.
       2. Notwithstanding subdivision (a), a person shall not be prohibited or prevented from obtaining and submitting the written information and documentation necessary to apply for an identification card on the basis that the person is incarcerated in a jail, correctional facility, or other penal institution in which prisoners reside or persons under arrest are detained.
       3. Nothing in this article shall prohibit a jail, correctional facility, or other penal institution in which prisoners reside or persons under arrest are detained, from permitting a prisoner or a person under arrest who has an identification card, to use marijuana for medical purposes under circumstances that will not endanger the health or safety of other prisoners or the security of the facility."

In layperson's terms this means that medical marijuana patients in jail may submit their information to a County Department of Health to apply for a state medical marijuana ID card. However, a correctional facility is not required to accommodate use of medical marijuana, and it is up to the discretion of the correctional facility supervisor as to whether a patient with a state-issued ID card may medicate during his/her detention, if that medication "will not endanger the health and safety of other prisoners or the security of the facility."

In order to influence the supervisor of your correctional facility to use his/her discretion to let you medicate during your detention, obtain a state medical marijuana ID card (if you are able), and offer possible scenarios in which your medication would not deleteriously affect other prisoners. These scenarios might include allowing you to use edibles or tinctures or setting up a designated medication area. In your appeal, you can also reference the words of current San Francisco County Sheriff Mike Hennessey, who said he would allow terminally ill medical marijuana patients to medicate in jail.

If you are a medical marijuana patient who is serving a part (or all) of your detention in a residence, under house arrest, or in a transitional home, your rights are similar to those of a patient in an actual correctional facility. Because you are still serving the sentence you received (as opposed to having completed it, and being on parole/probation), it is like you are in jail, except that the supervisor whose discretion you need to appeal to will more likely be the County Probation Department or transitional house supervisor, as opposed to the warden. In your appeal, you should note that the fact that you are either in a non-correctional residence or a transition house, and the likelihood of your medication "endangering the health and safety of other prisoners or the security of the facility" is greatly decreased by not being in an actual correctional facility. You may also want to acknowledge that you are aware of the differences between your situation and probation, but that there is a California Appellate Court (3rd District) decision that says not allowing a medical marijuana patient to medicate on probation is unreasonable. Unfortunately, it remains unlikely that the decisionmaker will decide to allow you to medicate during your period of detention.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

A. Are you a patient who would like to discuss medical marijuana with your probation officer?

If the court is not forcing you to test for marijuana, and your Probation Officer is unaware of your patient status, you may not want to mention it until you actually have issues.

However, if you are being tested (and will likely test positive) or your Probation Officer is aware of your medical marijuana patient status, you should present a copy of your recommendation and print a copy of People v. Tilehkooh and ask your probation officer to put them into your file. Explain to your Probation Officer that this case states that it is an unreasonable probation condition to test medical marijuana patients for marijuana, and it affirmatively allows patients to possess, transport, and cultivate their medicine. Try to create a written agreement with your Probation Officer.

To be even safer, you should ask the Public Defender that you had for your original offense to request a Probation Condition Modification Hearing. As a medical marijuana patient, you have the right to get a judge to confirm that you may use your medicine.

California Health and Safety Code § 11362.795(a) (SB 420) states:

       1. "Any criminal defendant who is eligible to use marijuana pursuant to Section 11362.5 may request that the court confirm that he or she is allowed to use medical marijuana while he or she is on probation or released on bail.
       2. The court's decision and the reasons for the decision shall be stated on the record and an entry stating those reasons shall be made in the minutes of the court.
       3. During the period of probation or release on bail, if a physician recommends that the probationer or defendant use medical marijuana, the probationer or defendant may request a modification of the conditions of probation or bail to authorize the use of medical marijuana.
       4. The court's consideration of the modification request authorized by this subdivision shall comply with the requirements of this section."

At the Probation Condition Modification Hearing, have your Public Defender present your recommendation and a copy of the Appellate Court (3rd District) decision, People v. Tilehkooh. Ask the judge for an affirmative order to be able to possess, transport and cultivate at least 8 oz. of medical marijuana and 6 mature or 12 immature plants, just like any other California qualified patient.

In the 2003 case of People v. Tilehkooh, 113 Cal.App.4th 1433 (Cal.App. 3rd Dist., 2003) the 3rd District Appellate Court disagreed with its own 2001 ruling in People v. Bianco, 93 Cal.App.4th 748 (Cal.App. 3rd Dist., 2001), and stated that no rehabilitative purpose is served by a probation condition that denies a qualified patient the ability to medicate in cases where there is no claim of diversion or any connection between the prohibition and the original offense.

Unless a different Appellate Court issues a published decision directly contradicting the premise of this case, People v. Tilehkooh should constitute mandatory authority that all Superior Court judges should follow. It is however, important to note that in People v. Berry, 52 Cal.Rptr.3d 634 (Cal.App. 5th Dist., 2006) the 5th District Appellate Court distinguished Tilehkooh, upholding a restrictive marijuana probation condition where it was reasonably related to the original offense (such as in this case where the defendant, who had pled no contest to possession of PCP, had used marijuana as a delivery system for PCP). Additionally, if a judge denies a patient's request for confirmation that he/she can medicate, and follows the requirements of California Health and Safety Code § 11362.795(a), appeals may be difficult because of the wording of the statute.

Patient Anecdote: Several patients have told me that their Probation Officers have said that the doctor's recommendations are invalid because the signing doctor was not local or had not been "approved" by the County Probation Department. Remember, you have the power to choose which doctor you see, not the County Probation Department. According to SB 420, a recommendation is valid if it is issued by an "Attending Physician", which is an individual who possesses a license in good standing to practice medicine or osteopathy issued by the Medical Board of California or the Osteopathic Medical Board of California. Any physician who satisfies this criterion may issue a valid recommendation, whether or not the County Probation Department is willing to recognize it as such.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

B. Are you a patient who has been charged with a probation violation?
1. Arraignment

Your first court appearance will be an arraignment where the judge will ask you to plead Guilty or Not-Guilty. We advise you to show up well-dressed and early to your arraignment (ideally a half-hour before), and make contact with the Public Defender on duty who will likely appear in the front of the courtroom addressing the audience. Please be aware that Public Defenders have many cases, so be polite. Keep in Mind: This Public Defender on duty will only represent you at this appearance, and you will likely receive a different Public Defender for the duration of your case after pleading Not Guilty if you qualify under your county's standards.

Please bring with you two (2) copies of the following to give to the Public Defender on duty:

    * Your recommendation (and any other relevant recommendations for collective situations); also, bring the original recommendation for verification purposes, just in case.
    * Your state medical marijuana identification card, if you have one (See this list of counties participating in the state ID card program).
    *

      People v. Tilehkooh, 113 Cal.App.4th 1433 (Cal.App. 3rd Dist., 2003). In a 2003 decision, the 3rd District Appellate Court disagreed with its own 2001 ruling in People v. Bianco, 93 Cal.App.4th 748 (Cal.App. 3rd Dist., 2001), and stated that no rehabilitative purpose is served by a probation condition that denies a qualified patient the ability to medicate in cases where there is no claim of diversion or any connection between the prohibition and the original offense.

      Unless a different Appellate Court issues a published decision directly contradicting the premise of this case, People v. Tilehkooh should constitute mandatory authority that all Superior Court judges should follow. It is however, important to note that People v. Berry, 52 Cal.Rptr.3d 634 (Cal.App. 5th Dist., 2006) did distinguish Tilehkooh, in that where a restrictive marijuana probation condition is reasonably related to the original offense (such as in this case where the defendant, who had pled no contest to possession of PCP, had used marijuana as a delivery system for PCP), the 5th District Appellate Court would uphold it.

Give the Public Defender on duty these documents, note that your original offense was unrelated to marijuana, if this is so, and that there is no evidence of diversion (if appropriate), and explain that, as a California qualified patient on probation with less medical marijuana than the minimum allowed under the guidelines, you were simply exercising your rights under the law, and have done nothing illegal. Then, ask the Public Defender to bring your documentation to the District Attorney (DA) on duty before your arraignment, and attempt to explain your situation in an effort to get the DA to dismiss the case without even having to plead.

Sometimes, this will work, and the DA will decline to pursue charges. However, often, because of a DA or a judge who refuses to recognize settled law, the case will continue. If so, you will be arraigned, and, when standing in front of the judge, you are likely advised to plead Not Guilty, as you will not waive any of your rights, and can always choose to accept a deal and plead Guilty later in the process. At this point (or soon after) you are likely to be assigned a Public Defender to represent you for the duration of the case.
2. Motions Hearings, Pre-trial Hearing

After your Arraignment, your Public Defender will represent you at several hearings at which she/he can argue motions and set the parameters for trial.

You should ask your Public Defender to raise the medical marijuana defense during these hearings by making a Motion to Set Aside the Indictment or Information under Penal Code § 995, otherwise known as a "Section 995 Motion to Dismiss", and in it, he should cite People v. Tilehkooh.

Contact ASA's Legal Coordinator if your Public Defender is having trouble getting your case dismissed, and you would like him/her to consult with ASA's Legal Department on medical marijuana and legal strategy matters


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

ok that should explain my situation. this is also how i fought for my right to medicate.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 27, 2009)

goneindawind, that is some good info. i'm glad you were able to get a card. and how are those plants doing? harvest time!?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> goneindawind, that is some good info. i'm glad you were able to get a card. and how are those plants doing? harvest time!?


thnx bro glad to help. shes doin great bout to finish up week 7 on sunday, but i dont think i will harvest for til the 11th or 12th week jus cuz i love the knock out punch from the amber crsytals.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

thanks for the info, it was an intresting read!
i wish my goverenment would recognize the medical benifit of cannabis.
but they dont!
im glad that things are starting to change over there though,
so how are the plants doing?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> thanks for the info, it was an intresting read!
> i wish my goverenment would recognize the medical benifit of cannabis.
> but they dont!
> im glad that things are starting to change over there though,
> so how are the plants doing?


sooon my friend, soon we wont have to hide any more. no matter wat they try to say or do we are the majority we are the ones paying for all their salaries even in recessions. all truth comes out eventually no matter how much propaganda u use to bury it dumb the masses from the truth.man im high ok the plants they are doing awesome. the sour in the dwc is goin into week 8 on monday, i took 6 clones from her before she went into flower(gave 3 away didnt need them plus i love sharing with good friends)soo the three i got are getting big one got topped and lsted and sent into bloom after a 2 week veg, the other will be crossed with godberry male thats starting to show sacks now, and the third will be vegged for early spring outdoor test bloom. the mobboss sprouts are doing great they are more then a week old now. the auto flower should be done soon most the seeds look tiger striped and brown jus waiting for a few more. will post pics shortly:holysheep:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

sounds good cant wait to see some pics!
so you are flushing the sour in the dwc now?
mine are comming on, not too much left on my bigbud maybe alittle less then two weeks left!
wish my other plants would hurry up!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

thnx nah im not gunna flush for another two weeks at least im gunna be giving her a phos. nute starting next week to get those buds really filled in then ill give her another 10 to 14 day flush and she should be ready.  yup hurry up and wait lol.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

ok here r the pics my last cam ran on AA batteries and it drove me crazie. i had to buy new batteries every time and most the time it had be a certain kind so i got fed up and had my gurl go buy a new one with a built in battery. its still a samsung but its 10.2 megapix instead of 8.2 well here are the pics the bud pics r from the seeded auto russian diesel, the babies are the mobboss (chemdawgDxtang tang), and one from the sour d clone that will be getting pollenated bymy godberry male.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 27, 2009)

here is a macro of the last shot hope i did this rite. anyone now a good tutorial on macros?


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 27, 2009)

looking tasty as usual man!
so covered in trich goodness! dam you!
take a look at this,

http://digital-photography-school.com/macro-photography-tips-for-compact-digital-camera-users

might help for a start.
good to here you got a new cam, can i ask how did you spend?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking tasty as usual man!
> so covered in trich goodness! dam you!
> take a look at this,
> 
> ...


it was a hundred fifty but i paid 100 thnx for info imma check it out.


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 28, 2009)

pics of sour d finishing up 7th week


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 28, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> pics of sour d finishing up 7th week



man I can't even tell you how tasty that bud looks... but I'm sure you know better than me... what is the smell like?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 28, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> man I can't even tell you how tasty that bud looks... but I'm sure you know better than me... what is the smell like?


oooooohh boi the smell is just mouth watering i can smell it now as soon as im close enough to the door. it smells really sour with a really faint hint of strawberry that seems to be turning into a more fuelly skunky dank smell the older it gets. its overwhelming when im in there with it i swear i can literally taste it in my mouth jus from the smell being that powerful.:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

sounds awesome!
im spending longer and longer in my flowering room just looking at the buds and taking in the tasty aroma,
mine dont smell too strong when you go into the room first,
but if you touch off the plant its a whole other story!
pics look good, have you taken loads of shots too see if your happy with the settings yet?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 28, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> sounds awesome!
> im spending longer and longer in my flowering room just looking at the buds and taking in the tasty aroma,
> mine dont smell too strong when you go into the room first,
> but if you touch off the plant its a whole other story!
> pics look good, have you taken loads of shots too see if your happy with the settings yet?


im still messing around with all the settings and stuff. and thnx i know wat u mean i used to be really impatient but doing time changes cuz u got plenty of time with nothing to do anyway soo all i can really do is hurry up and wait the more i think nout it the more it willl drive me crazy.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

yea the more you think about the more impatient you get!
well at least you have somthing worth while to concentrate on!
so for how much longer are you stuck in the house for?


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 28, 2009)

yup i got bout a month a half left now


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

not too bad so,
so i bet you've had your fill of day time tv!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 28, 2009)

acctually i got a 18 month old son and i pretty much jus spend all my time with him he controls the tv but when ever i get a chance im on the ps3 playin killzone, cod4, or resactance 2. i hate tv only watch the news and discover or history once in a while. i watch alot of movies online tho.


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

yea sounds like you do the same as me so!
im always at home latley as i have no job!,
but i have an xbox insted of a ps3!
i hate daytime tv esp american daytime tv! ahhhhh
thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 28, 2009)

i got ps3.
call of duty 5, and 4.
street fighter 4
booh ya
tdoc

:ciao:


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 28, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> i got ps3.
> call of duty 5, and 4.



I have the PS3 too, I am a COD4 addict lmao


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 29, 2009)

dam you ps3 guys!
dont you get fed up playing online with the ps3,when people quit all the time?!
yea i think cod4 is way better then the new one!great game but im still a bigger online halo3 fan!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 29, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> dam you ps3 guys!
> dont you get fed up playing online with the ps3,when people quit all the time?!
> yea i think cod4 is way better then the new one!great game but im still a bigger online halo3 fan!



goneindawind hope you don't mind us talking about this here lol- but yes swift that is 1 real annoyance I have with the game. They set it up wrong- when the host leaves it should redirect the host to someone else in the game instead of just ending the damn game! Aww thats frustrating.

I haven't even played the new Halo yet- I want to soo bad. I have loved all the other ones. No one I know has the 360- but they are going down a lot in price so I will probably pick one up soon.

Gone post up some pics!


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 29, 2009)

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> goneindawind hope you don't mind us talking about this here lol- but yes swift that is 1 real annoyance I have with the game. They set it up wrong- when the host leaves it should redirect the host to someone else in the game instead of just ending the damn game! Aww thats frustrating.
> 
> I haven't even played the new Halo yet- I want to soo bad. I have loved all the other ones. No one I know has the 360- but they are going down a lot in price so I will probably pick one up soon.
> 
> Gone post up some pics!


its coo with me im a gamer myself and that is one of more annoying things with cod4 and jugarnaut too i hate it. i had 360 but gave to my bro now he has it modded with ever game. kinda makes me wanna get another one cuz i hate spending 60 on a game ever time. dont have any new pics of sour yet but will post more up on monday.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry took soo long to post new pics been real high lately:hubba: . chopped the auto russian d and made brownies with her and got like 75 seeds from her . my homie was on his way to the bay and asked me if wanted anything haha i couldnt resist so i had him bring me back a mixed quarter got a half 8th of snowdawg, chem4, louie xii kush, casey jones, and a gram of gods gift hash:hubba: . soo i been really flying first class hahaha. he also picked me up a sour bubble clone. ok now the sour d


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 3, 2009)

a few more pics


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

im not surpirised how high you are latly! i would be too,if my stuff was ready!
looking good man, so have you started to flush yet?


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 3, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> im not surpirised how high you are latly! i would be too,if my stuff was ready!
> looking good man, so have you started to flush yet?


thnx bro but still nooo flush still got at least one moe week of high phosphorous then i will flush for 2 weeks


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 3, 2009)

Absolutely	beautiful	Goneindawind.	Breathtaking	colas	you	got	there.	How	big	is	your	hps	again?	I	like	how	you	threw	in	some	cfls	as	well.	I'd	do	that	as	well.	Keep	up	the	great	work	man.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 3, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> its coo with me im a gamer myself and that is one of more annoying things with cod4 and jugarnaut too i hate it. i had 360 but gave to my bro now *he has it modded* with ever game. kinda makes me wanna get another one cuz i hate spending 60 on a game ever time. dont have any new pics of sour yet but will post more up on monday.


 
That's what I did to mine, modded the DVD drive to play backups.  Not paying 60 bucks a game is what allowed me to buy my new 600w thats on the way, lol.

Oh and by the way your plants are looking awesome!!!  :holysheep:


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 3, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Absolutely    beautiful    Goneindawind.    Breathtaking    colas    you    got    there.    How    big    is    your    hps    again?    I    like    how    you    threw    in    some    cfls    as    well.    I'd    do    that    as    well.    Keep    up    the    great    work    man.


thnx bro im using a 400 watt and i got 2 26 watt uvb cfls.
lordhighlama: thnx bro


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 3, 2009)

ha
ive always wanted to get around to modding my xbox, ive looked into it but havent got around to it!
anyway i think bill has enough money!


----------



## occg.hydro (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow dude, those look great!!! Looks like it's almost time to give 'em the chop. You're gonna keep those going for 3 more weeks? Have you checked the trichs with a pocket microscope or anything?


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 3, 2009)

nah i havent checked the triches yet but i can pretty much tell its still not done yet it still filling in but i really cant say how long it will go it depends on the plant.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 7, 2009)

here she is still filling in nice. she is really starting to look like the sour d, with those nice huge calyxes. ohhh and the smell is sooo insane.:holysheep:


----------



## Elias (Apr 7, 2009)

goneindawind said:
			
		

> final got pics to work haha in the last im showing where i supercropped at


damn that second pic looks beautiful.


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 7, 2009)

Those are looking better and better every time!  :holysheep: 

Still haven't looked at the trichs yet?


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 7, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> Those are looking better and better every time!  :holysheep:
> 
> Still haven't looked at the trichs yet?


nope still havent keep forgeting the scope at home


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 7, 2009)

i checkd the triches and she still is not ready they are mostly clear still me thinks at least 4 more weeks


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 7, 2009)

looking good as usual man!


----------



## 420benny (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice buds! What are you doing for odor control?


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 8, 2009)

yummy another 4 weeks of buddage!!!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Apr 8, 2009)

wait how long these been in flower for already?
look realy good
tdoc


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 8, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Very nice buds! What are you doing for odor control?


thnx nothing jus let it stink up the whole place

thedonofchronic: thnx she is a 70 day strain and she is 58 daze old.


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 8, 2009)

so how are you getting on gwtw? bet your sick of you house by now!
did you get that pm?


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 9, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> so how are you getting on gwtw? bet your sick of you house by now!
> did you get that pm?


im doin ok cant say i hate home but i wish i could go for walks with my son or even leave once in a while to jus hang out but thats bout it.


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 12, 2009)

Those are some beautiful ladies you got their,I hope mine look half as nice as that. Check out my thread Its just begun but ill probably start flowering in about 12-14 days.

MYGROWhttp://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=450844#post450844


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 14, 2009)

here she is guys 64 daze in the one next to it is in soil and is in its 4th week :holysheep: :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Apr 14, 2009)

B.. E.. Autiful as always!


----------



## goneindawind (Jun 2, 2009)

ok so i chopped the sour in the hydro a long time ago it gave off 3 oz which isnt bad but not wat i wanted the soil sour d i s gunna next and soon. also the two mobbosses i sprouted were both females:hubba:  heres some pics of them at 5 weeks in flower the taller one is mobboss 1 and the shorter one is mobboss 2:holysheep:


----------



## swiftgt (Jun 2, 2009)

hey bro,
havent heard form you in a while, 
thought you had escaped!
so you smoked up all you weed and now your back for more!
there some nice buds man,
keep it up!


----------



## goneindawind (Jun 2, 2009)

just been busy since i got off house runnin around tryin to get strains


----------



## lordhighlama (Jun 2, 2009)

looking good man,
glad to see some fresh meat so to speak in this journal,
I bet your happy to be able to leave your casa now!


----------



## goneindawind (Jun 2, 2009)

thnx guys yup freedom is the best i love it and thnx to grindhouse medical for these great beans mobboss will deff b a classic.


----------



## goneindawind (Jun 9, 2009)

mobboss 1 n 2 42 daze or 6 weeks:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow, that's some frosty bud. Great job.


----------



## goneindawind (Jun 9, 2009)

thnx dey are really blowing my mind so far the pics dont do enough justice to these plants... i mean these have to b the frosty plants ive grown rite up there with the widow its insane. not only that but mobboss 1s buds r crazy super long but still look dense and frosty


----------



## GrowinGreen (Jun 9, 2009)

Mmmm looks goood. What is the smell like?


----------



## goneindawind (Jun 9, 2009)

thnx they have diff smells mobboss 1 has more of a tangy sour chemmy smell and mobboss two has more of a sour chemmy tangy smell...


----------

